# HijackThis 2.0.2



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Get it at http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/threat_analytics/hijackthis.php


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I never realized a new one was realized is it beta?


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

This one doesn't appear to be a beta version


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

To all our members:

Please continue to use *version 1.99.1* of HijackThis until the anti-malware community has had a chance to fully evaluate this new version.

We will keep you advised in due course.

Thank you.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks good from initial 3 tests. :wink:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

As Glaswegian has said....we're aware of the release, but until official announcement from Staff at the conclusion of testing and discussion among the many forums, would prefer our members to continue to use HJT version 1.99.1

http://www.merijn.org/files/HijackThis.exe

It should not be long.

Thanks.


----------



## eaumana (Jul 7, 2007)

I read that HiJackThis was sold to TrendMicro. The 2.0.0.2 version is TrendMicros.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes it is eaumana, for quite a while now. :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

They also bought cwshredder, that was a while ago too.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I didn't find too many crucial differences but these between HJT v1.99.1, v2.0.0 Beta and v2.0.2. I would personally still stick with v1.99.1.

There are more options in the Beta and 2.0.2, namely navigational options and the option to upload so they can analyze the logs for you. :tongue:

Scanning speed is the same.

Startup list, ADS scanning, uninstall tool, process manager (etc) were identical format and content, in all three.

HJT 1.99.1 picks up more 018 and 020 (legitimate) values than the 2.0.2 in my cases (3 HDD OSes). 011 entries of HJT 1.99.1 are completely missing in HJT 2.0.2.

Another downside to HJT 2.0.2 was my HJT *Backups* were not recognized, loaded or picked up by it, but they were picked up in HJT 1.99.1 and 2.0.0 Beta. They are all in the same directory, and no matter what I tried, the latest final release doesn't detect them and thus allow the option to revert.

But the better side of HJT 2.0.2 was one: it picked up more 04 Run entries (legitimate), this time from HKUS too, which HJT 1.99.1 doesn't detect.

A little change of text here and there and there is also an empty space at the bottom in Misc Tools which possibly points to some more tools in development planned soon. :4-dontkno

The rest, there was no difference in options, tasks, outputs and menus that I saw in my limited testing.

Some screenshots of all 3 side by side:

Start Window - Config Window - Scan Window - Backups Window - Misc Tools Window


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice work as always Alex :4-clap: ray:

Yea I can see the blank space maybe there will be some added tools or something.


----------



## Deckard (May 8, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Another downside to HJT 2.0.2 was my HJT *Backups* were not recognized, loaded or picked up by it, but they were picked up in HJT 1.99.1 and 2.0.0 Beta. They are all in the same directory, and no matter what I tried, the latest final release doesn't detect them and thus allow the option to revert.


This is because they changed the location of where the application lives on both the filesystem and in the registry. Unless it gets resold, I would imagine future versions won't have this problem.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Deckard said:


> This is because they changed the location of where the application lives on both the filesystem and in the registry. Unless it gets resold, I would imagine future versions won't have this problem.


All three of the versions I have are ZIP downloads BTW.


----------

